# To all Animal Lovers, Happy Valentines Day



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a sweet video:kiss::kiss:

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!

Hope your day is filled with love and chocolate!:thumb::kiss::thumb::kiss:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, thanks for posting. I love the song, and the video....and love having a "chocolate day" where I don't have to feel guilty about enjoying it. 

Cicero and I wish everyone a day filled with lots of love!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! I loved it. All's right with the world when you see things like that. Thanks! 

Yep, it's definitely a chocolate kinda day today. Happy Valentine's Day to you all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's my favorite song and it was played at our wedding! DH is out of town, , but my kids all gave me delicious chocolates. My daughter is baking a cake right now and we're having chicken pot pie and spinach salad for dinner that we'll cook together. Should be a nice day!

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO EVERYONE! :grouphug: We're all so fortunate to have these little dog to love.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - I am crying! That was just so sweet!! 
I gotta show this to hubby!

I hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day with their honey's whether they are furry or not!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The video is darling. I even had hubby watch it a few days ago and he's such an animal lover that he kept saying, "Awwwwwwww, how sweet". Today he's taking care of his sick wifey. No wonder I love the guy 
Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd love to know the story behind that footage. Thanks for posting Sandy. 
*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY !!!!*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

